# آلات تشكيل الحديد المعتمد في البناء



## imed310 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم
أود الحصول على معلومات حول طريقة عمل آلات تشكيل الحديد المعتمد في البناء
أرجوا ممن لديه معومات أو أفكار أن يمدنا بها و جزاه الله خيرا
conception de la machine (cintreuse de façonnage des aciers d'armatures) 
و السلام عليكم*


----------



## imed310 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أين الردود لا تبخلوا علينا يا مهندسين و يا ذوي الخبرة
السلام عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز .

هناك الة او عدة تستخدم لحني حديد التسليح Pipe Bending لعمل اشكال دائرية او مربعة او مستطلة لغرض تجميعها بعد ذلك بشكل متناسق لكي يتم صب الكونكريت عليها لعمل دعامة او هيكل او اعمدة وغيرها .
وتستخدم تلك الالة ايضا لحني الانابيب بالاقطار مختلفة.
هل هذا ما تقصد ؟

البغدادي


----------



## imed310 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
نعم هذا ما أريده. القطع التي يتم استعمالها للحصول على حركة دائرية بالإعتماد على المحرك.
و شكرا أخي البغدادي
و السلام عليكم


----------



## zerozona (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور*

تسلم ياخوي


----------



## سويلم سليم (18 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## vip101 (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي هناك الات ثني وقص الحديد بجميع مقاساتة وهش مشهورة جدا في اوربا والصين ودول الخليج 
وهذة صور لها من شركتنا حيث اننا وكلاء لبعض الأنواع منها لو محتاج اي استفسار فانا بالخدمة


----------



## fathialal (30 يونيو 2010)

اعمالك تدل على مستواك الفكري القيم


----------



## fathialal (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فل فل (17 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن صور الالات واسعارها
[email protected]


----------



## عبدالحميدالعروضي (26 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز هل لكم وكلاء في اليمن


----------

